# Mckelvey lake



## mattmilla (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone know what all kinds of fish are in mckelvey all jokes aside about dead bodies please lol. I just want to find new bodies of water to find and fish for next year 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

blue gills, crappie, lgm bass, northern pike, cats


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Did not know you were allowed to fish there. 
EB


----------



## mattmilla (Mar 2, 2013)

Well fished there for a bit today a little before until a little after dark. Caught some bluegills and small bullhead catfish biggest one bein about 12" 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

